# Neiman Marcus.com question



## Liz (Jul 2, 2005)

I went to Neiman Marcus last week and you can only use personal checks, a neiman marcus card, or an american express card.

what can you use when you shop online?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* I went to Neiman Marcus last week and you can only use personal checks, a neiman marcus card, or an american express card.
what can you use when you shop online?

What are they thinking?? That's so strange its funny. Will they take cash or is it not good enough for them or something??





I've never ordered from their website, but I just had to comment.


----------



## wongy74 (Jul 2, 2005)

They probably accept more types of payments online. At the Honolulu store, I know they take Visa, Mastercard, cash... I know they don't take Discover. The Las Vegas store also took everything except Discover, I think.

Originally Posted by *Liz* I went to Neiman Marcus last week and you can only use personal checks, a neiman marcus card, or an american express card.
what can you use when you shop online?


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 2, 2005)

It probably depends where the store is located. In cities that have high numbers of tourists, they'll probably accept more forms of payment.

Here's what their website says:

Credit card use

NeimanMarcus.com accepts the following credit cards for online purchases:


The Neiman Marcus credit card 
American Express 
VISA 
MasterCard 
Diners Club 
Discover


----------



## envymi (Jul 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* I went to Neiman Marcus last week and you can only use personal checks, a neiman marcus card, or an american express card.
what can you use when you shop online?

???Really??? I only have Visa and MC and I always shop at the one out here, but then again I might have always paid cash...but I know online takes other ccs, cuz I shop on their site all the time.


----------



## Liz (Jul 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* ???Really??? I only have Visa and MC and I always shop at the one out here, but then again I might have always paid cash...but I know online takes other ccs, cuz I shop on their site all the time. yeah...? i was like, "can i use my debit card?" thinking that if i had to use a personal check, i can use my debit card. but she said only personal check, NM card, or american express. and then i asked why they do that, and the lady said she didn't know why, but it's been like that since she's been working there, which was a couple of years.


----------

